
Blocking the rideshares - r4um
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2018/07/31/growth/
======
djrobstep
> My friends, you don't have to put up with this.

Actively making the world's attention spans, media and politics worse is one
thing. But making me walk five minutes across a carpark to work? That's a
bridge too far folks.

~~~
sgift
One thing affects other people, the other affects themselves. And why should
anyone care about others?

p.s.: /s

------
sadamznintern
Unless something changed OP is an FB engineer.

>My friends, you don't have to put up with this. You are in high demand. It is
possible to "go back in time". Go seek your fortune on the open market. It's
worth it.

....

This might be the most bizarre sentence I’ve read all week. The privilege
required to say this is absolutely astounding. I was at the campus in question
a few months ago and did not get an offer. Am I just excluded from these
conversations? Besides, it’s not like OP is including my current employer,
which is orders of magnitude bigger in employee counts and significantly more
frugal.

I’m just at kind of a loss right now.

~~~
firasd
Seems at least from social media discussion that people are less inclined to
seek their fortune on the 'open market' nowadays, since Google, Facebook,
Amazon, Microsoft are paying so much, and startup equity has become even more
of a gamble than usual given that companies are taking 10 years to IPO.

------
jbob2000
I flagged this because it's short and missing a lot of context. I'm sure
there's something meaningful to be said about rideshare companies (I'm not
even sure that's the main subject here), but I really have no idea what the
author is going for.

------
practice9
> a certain company

Which one?

~~~
modeless
It is Facebook. They've had congestion problems for a while now and she worked
there until recently. Really annoying when writers do this kind of tiptoeing
around a name. It's disrespectful to readers and accomplishes nothing.

~~~
sadamznintern
Yeah, I agree. For such petty first world complaints especially - idk how long
OPs tenure was but considering stock appreciation and how quickly they can get
promoted she was probably pulling down $350k+ yearly and that’s being
conservative. Like OP could buy a house - at my company I won’t be able to
afford one for decades.

------
jimbo999
g'luck devops ppl

~~~
xref
is she a devops person?

